# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  Ultimate Multi Tool v1.3 Released [29-10-2015] - World's First

## mohamed73

*Wa are happy to announce Ultimate Multi Tool v1.3 Innovative and Intelligent   Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.3  Whats New:
Samsung FRP (Factory Reset Protection) Lock Reset - One Click, All Models - World's First Thanks to dest Samsung SPD Reset Code - Get Unlock Codes in Single Click - Exclusive
Added ZTE MF96U HotSpot (US Cellular) - Direct Unlock, Relock
Added Anti-Malware for All Android Devices Remove Malware / Viruses from Almost All Android Devices
Added ZTE Z990G Direct Unlock, Write IMEI/WIFI/BT
Improved Samsung SPD Certificate Read/Write Function Modified Samsung Model List, More Easy to Select Models Improved ADB Communication Function Improved ADB Function on Windows 7 upto Windows 10
Improved WIFI and BTID Repair to Support Almost All Samsung Android     Ultimate Multi Tool - CDMA v1.3  Whats New: Lava C180 (Jan 27 2015) - One Click Unlock, Write Firmware (Normal/Emergency) - World's First Haier C380 (Apr 25 2014) - One Click Unlock, Write Firmwre (Normal/Emergency), Write EFS Only, Write MEID - World's First Only Software to Support 8 Versions of Haier C380 / C381 Enhanced ESN/MEID/SPC/IMEI Remove Function From Full Dumps* *Improved ADB Communication Function Improved ADB Function on Windows 7 upto Windows 10  
Samsung FRP Lock Reset - Simply Connect phone in Download Mode. Select Modem Port and Click FRP Reset Button. And Done. 
Anti-Malware - Phone must be Rooted and BusyBox  Installed. It will detect all possible Malware/Virus and Fix them all.  No Data Loss. It supports all Android Devices. * *
It Has Begun...
 Keep Watching Us...    
How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect Box and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_AIO_1.3.exe from Installer folder.
- Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!   We thank our following users for their active support:
- $ktelecom
- yusufali786
- PUNEET5154
- satyanyadav  and all others who supported us in anyway...   
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## mohamed73

*Samsung J2 FRP Protection Reset Done
Only 2 Seconds      It has Begun...
Keep Watching Us!  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

